# Website.



## bscastro (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey folks,
Here's the website of my instructor's group:
www.vitalpointmartialarts.com 

We're in Buffalo, NY. It's fairly new so if there are any comments, please feel free to let me know (I'm the one who wrote it).

Bryan


----------

